# /libexec/ld-elf.so not found error



## linuxunix (Nov 19, 2010)

I am running FreeBSD 8.1 VM on Vmware ESX.I am trying to run a CPU Load script which I generally run on Linux Machine and it does work.
when I tried running it on freebsd it threw the following error:


```
#./cpuload
ELF interpreter:/libexec/ld-elf.so not found
Abort
```


Help Suggest.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2010)

You cannot run Linux binaries directly on FreeBSD. To be able to do that you'll need a working Linux emulation.

Handbook: Chapter 10 Linux Binary Compatibility


----------

